
New twist explains how a single giant impact could blast the moon into being - molecule
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/11/01/new-twist-explains-how-a-single-giant-impact-could-blast-the-moon-into-being/
======
DrScump
See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12838243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12838243)

Abstract:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature19846.html)

